# printer ink cartridges and printers companies



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Do all printer companies use expiration times on their cartridges?

Why ? I like to refill my cartridges and of course HP stops after their expiration date. even if the printer see;s a full cartridge.
I hear that they are the only company to do this?

Deck hand


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

They aren't the only ones that do stupid things with their cartridges. They actually use to be better about it that most. Epson has been the real pain with it. They don't even let you use all the ink the first time before telling you it's empty.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

And stuff like that....leads to stuff like this! https://www.hpinkjetprintersettlement.com//


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*re ink Cartridges dated*



piste said:


> And stuff like that....leads to stuff like this! https://www.hpinkjetprintersettlement.com//


 
Sorry HP company, I just purchase a Brother wireless, ( Black ) only laser Printer. :laughing:

I think this will work for me.
Thanks to everyone joining in on this subject.


Robut


----------

